# كتاب حارة النصاري



## maarttina (17 يناير 2006)

*كتاب حارة النصاري*

هذا الكتاب لشخص يدعي خليل هذا الشخص كان مسلم سابق واحد اعضاء جماعات التكفير والهجرة 
في هذا الكتاب يشرح خليل كيف كانت حياته وهو مسلم وكسف كانت حياته في الحارة الذي تربي بها وهي كانت حارة النصاري 
ولكن انظروا نعمة رب المجد وكيف تحول من ارهابي قاتل وهو مسلم الي كارز بالمسيح ومحب للناس 
هذا الشخص يروي كيف كانت نشأته وهي كالتالي 
تربي في احد حارات مصر وهي حارة النصاري بالخانكه 
كان ابوهن الشيخ دائما يجبره علي كره النصاري ويضربه ويعاقبه عقابا شديدا اذا رئاه مع الطفل الصغير المسيحي المجاور له 
فكان يريد ان يقتل بداخله اي حب للمسيحيين منذ طفولته 
وبالفعل تربي هذا الطفل في بيت مسلم تربي كيف يكره ويقتل ويدمر كل ماهو معبر عن المسيحية 
وكان يحكي ذكرياته بالحارة الصغيرة التي كانت تجمع النصاري 
واليكم مقتطفات مما حكي هذا العابر من الظلمه الي النور 
خليل كان يقول ان الحاره كانت في حالة ثورة دائمه كيف يكون للمسيحيين كنيسة وكيف يحتفلون باعيادهم 
وكان يقول ان كل رمضان وكل مناسبة دينية كانت سبب نكبه وكارثه للمسيحيين في الحاره الصغيرة 
فكانوا يطوفون الشوارع في هذه القرية وبالذات تلك الحارة وكانوا يطرقون البيوت المسيحية ويقومون بعمل علامات عليها كنوع من التخويف مع اعلاء اصوات الهتافات . هذا هو المناخ الذي تربي فيه خليل وهذه هي حالة القرية 
تربي خليل وانتهت طفولته التي لم تكن بريئه بل كانت تربية الحقد والكره والدمار 
وكبر الشاب خليل والتحق بالازهر وابتدي يتعلم اصول التشريعات الارهابية 
وانضم هذا الشاب الي احد جماعات التكفير والهجرة 
سأحكي باختصار مقتطفات مما ذكر لتعلموا الحقيقة يا مسلميين وماذا تفعلوا 
فقد كانوا يستخدمون اساليب مرة بالعنف ومرة بالحيل ومرة بالحرق لتدمير المسيحيين بالحارة الصغيرة 
اول عمل قام به كان ايقاع بطبيب القرية المسيحي ومحاولة ابعاده عن القرية 
وذلك تم كالتالي 
اتفقوا مع احد المسلمات ان يعطوها مبلغ من المال علي ان تمثل انها مريضه وهم سيذهبوا ليستدعوا الطبيب ثم تصرخ هي وتقول انه حاول الاعتداء عليها وهم سيذهبوا لاحضار الشرطة وكانت المؤامرة 
وتمت المهمة بنجاح وابعد الطبيب عن القرية 
كانت بالحاره كنيسة صغيره هادئه تجمع المسيحيين بالحاره وفي ذات يوم فكر المسيحيين ان يجمعوا اموال لعمل جرس للكنيسة 
وعلموا اعداء الجماعة المنتمي لها خليل بهذا 
فثاروا وماجو كيف سيحدث هذا هل سنترك هؤلاء الكفار يرفعون اصوات كنائسهم 
وخرج خليل بالاقتراح والحل 
وانه سيذهب مع رفاق له ويحرقوا الكنيسة رمز الكفر من وجهة نظره 
وبالفعل ذات ليلة دخلوا الي الكنيسة وقاموا بحرقها ولكن لسوء حظهم قبض عليهم 
وحسب رواية خليل انهم وهم في طريقهم الي مركز الشرطة كانوا يعتقدون انهم سيشعرون بالمهاناه والذل هناك ولكنهم وجدوا ترحيب الابطال واستقبلوهم استقبال الفاتحيين وكان هذا غريب بالنسبة لهم ولكن هذا هو حال الحكومات الاسلامية فهي شريكة في كل هذه الجرائم 
وافرج عنهم وقيدت القضية ضد مجهول 
ويكمل خليل انه كل مرة كان يزداد كرها للمسيحيين وتحت شعار عداء حتي الموت 
كان يريد ان يقتل كل شئ ينتمي اليها 
وفي ذلك الوقت حدثت انقسامات حادة في الجماعة المنتمي اليها 
واضطروا لظروف ان يتركوا مصر ويهربوا الي السودان 
وانقضت الاموال الموجوده معاهم وصاروا علي ارجلهم نحو ال 25 يوم ليعودوا الي القرية مرة اخري
ولكن كما يقول خليل هذه المرة كانت العودة بمعني الصدمة له 
وكانت الصدمة له عندما استيقظ يوم الاحد علي صوت جرس الكنيسة الذي قام باحراقها وهرع الي الشارع وكان ينتظر ان يقوموا الناس ويحقوا الكنيسة ويقتلوا من فيها ولكن لم يجد احد بالحارة غير بائع الطعمية 
فسرع اليه وقال له هل سمعت ما سمعت فقال له يا ابني هذا الجرس بقاله 6 سنوات بيرن والناس اتعودت عليه 
وكانت الصدمة 
وفي ذلك الوقت كان قد عاد الي الجماعة مرة اخري ولكن في هذه المرة قررت الجماعة ان تغير اسلوبها من العنف الي المواجهة الفكرية 
وكان خليل متحمسا جدا من انشط اعضاء الجماعة 
وبالفعل قام امير الجماعة بتكليف خليل بدراسة الكتاب المقدس واخراج الاخطاء الموجوده به وكذلك اثبات نبؤة محمد من الانجيل 
ورفض خليل ذلك بشده وقال له لا استطيع فكيف امسك هذا الكتاب كيف ادرس كلام الكفر هذا اعفين يا امير لا استطيع
واصر الامير علي هذا وقال له انت افضل شخص يقوم بهذه المهمة لحماسك وكرهك للمسيحيين .
واخذ خليل لشراء انجيل وابتداء خليل في معركة جديدة ولكن هذه المرة المعركة مع النفس فهي المواجهة التي كان يهرب منها خليل لسنوات بعيده
وابتداء خليل بقرأة الانجيل وتصور في البداية لقرأته في العهد القديم انه وجد ضالته وابتدي يكتب عن نبؤة محمد من الانجيل ولكن لم يلبس ان كتب صفحتين ولن يستطيع ان يكمل شئ 
وابتداءت تعاملات رب المجد معه كم انت محظوظ يا خليل فمعاملات الرب معك كانت عظيمه وقوية 
ابتداء خليل بقرأة العهد الجديد وسرعان ما توقف امام الموعظه علي الجبل وابتداء يتسأل من هذا الشخص الذي يمتلك كل هذه المحبة العظيمة 
من يكون ؟؟؟
هل من انسان يمتلك كل هذه المحبة لأخرين حتي الاعداء ؟؟؟؟
وبدء خليل في دراسة الاسلام مرة اخري وترك الكتاب المقدس 
ولكن سرعان ما عاد لقرأته ووكما يقول فقد سحرتني كلماته وعباراته اصبحت اعشق هذا الكتاب واعشق قراءته 
وابتداء خليل في البحث عن محمد في الانجيل فلم يجده ولكن من دراسته للأسلام اكتشف ان محمد 
ليس بنبي وليس برسول بل بكاذب اضل كل البشرية 
واصبح خليل عاشق للكتاب المقدس وعاشقا لدراسته والقرأة به وابتدي خليل يكتب في نبؤة محمد وكتب تحت عنوان هل نبي الاسلام كان علي خلق ؟؟؟؟
وابتادي خليل حياة جديدة 
وفي يوم جاء امير الجماعة لزيارته ليسأله هل انجز المهمة ام لا 
ولكن دخل امير الجماعة غرفته ليجد الاوراق المكتوبة بايدي خليل الكاره للمسيحية والمسيحيين تطعن في محمد ونبؤته وابلغه الامير بانهم لا يحتاجون له فقد اصبح كافر 
وفي ذات يوم خليل يذهب الي احد اصدقاءه المسيحيين لسؤاله عن المسيحية 
ولكن هذا الصديق رفض لانه يعلم تعصبه بشده 
وعاد للاتصال به ليطلب منه مقابلته ليتحدث معه 
ولكنه مرة اخري رفض 
ولكن خليل كان يحمل شنطه بها اوراق والكتاب المقدس وبطاقته وباسبوره 
وفجأة ضاعت منه الحقيبة بما فيها 
فعاد خليل حزينا وهو يقول يا الله انت اضعت مني الشنطه بما فيها لكي لا افكر هذه الافكار وتوضأ كعادته وجلس علي سجادة الصلاة ولكنه لن يستطيع ان يصلي وبكي بكاءا شديدا وخلد خليل للنوم وفي اثناء نومه سمع صوت يقول له مالك ياخليل لماذا تنكرني 
فساله من انت فقال له انا من كنت تقرأ عنه داخل الانجيل فقال له خليل اين هو الانجيل فقد ضاع مني فرد عليه السيد المسيح انهض يا خليل فكتابك المقدس داخل دولابك الخاص 
وهنا علم انه السيد المسيح خليل 
مجدا لك يارب كم انت رائع في تعاملاتك 
ونهض خليل بسرعة وفتح الدولاب ليجد الكتاب المقدس بداخله ولكن خليل سرعان ما سأله ولكن يارب اين اوراقي وحقيبتي فقال له غدا ستكون موجوده عندك 
فسرع خليل خارج حجرته ونادي علي امه واسرته وقال لهم تعالوا بسرعة رأيت المسيح الذي كتب عنه القرأن وهو بحجرتي 
وتعاملوا معه علي انه قد اصيب بالجنون واخذوه الي مصحة نفسيه ليعالج 
تغيرت حياة خليل الذي كان يخشاه حتي اخوته وامه 
وفي يوم ذهب الي امه وقبل ايديها وقال لها سامحيني يا ماي علي ما فعلته فيكي قبل ذلك 
فسالته عن سبب تغيير حياته فقال لها المسيح يا امي فلقد امنت بالسيد المسيح 
فقالت له يا ابني اذا كان المسيح هو من جعلك كذلك ولكن ارجوك لا تخبر اخواتك حتي لا يأذوك 
وتحول خليل الي المسيحية بعد جدال كثير ما بين المسيحية والاسلام اكتشف خليل الحق 
وتاعمله مع الناس اختلف فقد اضاء المسيح حياته 
ولمس قلبه بنعمته 
ولاحظ الجميع عليه كذلك 
كيف اصبح خليل بعد المسيحية ؟؟؟
اصبح خليل شخص مختلف تماما في احد المرات كان يترك بالعمل ملابس له بدولابه الخاص واموال وفي كل مرة كان يعلم من الذي كان يفعل ذلك واغتاظ منه جدا جدا 
وقرر ان يفعل معه كذلك واحضر اشياء ليكسر دولابه ورفع ايده ولكن صوت نادي عليه ليقول يا خليل لا تقاوم الشر بشر هكذا يوقل الرب 
فتراجع خليل وكتب رسالة في دولابه مكتوب فيها ايها الشخص الذي يأخذ الاشياء من دولابي انا لست في حاجة الي هذه الاشياء وان كنت في احتياج الي اكثر منها فاخبرني ولن اكون غاضبا منك 
وبالفعل صباح اليوم التالي جاء اليه زميله واخبره انه من يأخذ الاشياء  فاخبره خليل انه كان يعلم 
فتعجب زميله من امره وسأله ماذا حدث لك ما سبب كل هذه التغيرات 
فاجابه خليل انه المسيح الذي انار حياتي وابتداء يتكلم معه عن المسيحية حتي اصبح مسيحي هو واسرته 
مجدا لاسم الرب 
انظروا كيف بدأ خليل وكيف وصل من ارهابي يقتل ويدمر ويحرق 
الي انسان محب ومتسامح 
انه عمل الرب في حياتنا 
كل المجد لك ياربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

طبعا كلنا سامعين قصته, و هي بالفعل قصة مؤثرة يهتز لها الضمير و العقل ايضا, اذ تحتوي على حقائق اتمنى ان يصحى لها كل مسلم


----------



## whocares (18 يناير 2006)

قصة رائعة و جميلة و هادفة.

أتمنى لو يكون هناك في وصلة للكتاب تاع خليل ليقرأها من يشاء ... و أن تسرد القصة لنا ما هو محتوى الإنجيل بالضبط اللي غيّر خليل ليعلم الأخوة المسلمون أنه لا حرج و لا كفر في تصديق هيمنة المسيح على مجريات حياتنا.


----------



## maarttina (18 يناير 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> قصة رائعة و جميلة و هادفة.
> 
> أتمنى لو يكون هناك في وصلة للكتاب تاع خليل ليقرأها من يشاء ... و أن تسرد القصة لنا ما هو محتوى الإنجيل بالضبط اللي غيّر خليل ليعلم الأخوة المسلمون أنه لا حرج و لا كفر في تصديق هيمنة المسيح على مجريات حياتنا.



http://www.islam-christianity.net/ 
هتلاقي الكتاب بس هو اوديو للسماع وهتلاقي كمان الاختبار فيديو بالصفحة الرئيسية


----------



## ataf**sh** (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب حارة النصاري*

قصه عظيمه وموثره مبارك اسمك ايها السيد المسيح كم انت محب لاعدائك ووكم هذا الكنز الذى علمته للاولادك فانت الاله القدير فلنمجدك ايها العالى صاحب الكرسى المبارك اظهر محبتك ومجدك وغير وبارك وحافظ على بيعتك فانت الله عظيم القدره وتعلم ما فى القلوب قوى كلمتك وارفعها الى اعلى لتظهر وتفتح اعين العميان فلك السجود والمجد امين 
شكرا صديقى على قصة خليل والرب يبارك حياتك وينعم خليل بمعرفة المسيح امين


----------



## فادية (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب حارة النصاري*

ميرسي يا مارتينا على الموضوع المأثر دا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
مجدا للرب  القدوس اسمه


----------



## تونى 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كتاب حارة النصاري*

انا شفت فيلم ليه . يابخته عرف قيمه المسيحيه بالرغم انه كان مسلم فى حين يوجد مسيحيين لايعرفون قيمه مسيحيتهم.


----------



## amanyy11 (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كتاب حارة النصاري*

انا مقراتش الكتاب بس سمعت عنه وعن فكرته فكرته جميلة جدا
هو بيهدف لتصحيح المفاهيم 
كل الاديان السماوية تدعو للتسامح وحب الاخر ورد الاساءة بالاحسان والصدق .... الخ المشكلة ف الناس اللي بتدين بالاديان دي انا شفت مسلمين بيكذبو مش معنى كده الاسلام بيدعوهم لكده يبقى هما بيعملو من دماغهم او فاهمين غلط
وانا شفت مسيحين بيعملو حاجات غلط بقول برضه نفس الحاجة
طبعا استنتجتو اني مسلمة ايوه صحيح وعشان ابقى مسلمة صحيح ربنا قالي لازم اؤمن بجمييييييييع الرسل ومنهم عيسى وسيدنا عيسى انا احمله من الولاء ما يجعلني افديه بنفسي لان هو ده ديني ربي امرني بكده

بس انا حاسة انو الكتاب محققش اللي هو عاوزة وده واضح من كلامكو حاسة انكو ازدادتو كره للمسلمين لان المفاهيم لسه زي ماهي
الكتاب كان بيهدف اننا نعيش مع بعض بسلام ونبطل بقى نشتم ف بعض بس للاسف جه بالعكس
انا على فكرة ليا صحاب اقباط وبعزهم اوي

عمر ابدا مالمسلمين فكروا بالطريقة اللي فكر بيها خليل الا الجهلة اللي فاهمين دينهم غلط تماما 
اللي مدرسوش على ايد شيوخ يفهموهم ايه اللي مكتوب ف الكتب
تقبلو مروري


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كتاب حارة النصاري*

شكرا مارتينا 
علي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------

